# Green Tripe - Yummy!!!



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

Like most of us that feed BARF I'm always looking for good sources for food. A friend sent me this link http://www.greentripe.com/

I haven't seen this company's products here in the Chicago area. I was wondering if anyone has feed this product line. If so, your thoughts?

Thank you


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I used to do BARF, but now do RAW...

I would suggest you contact Taylor Pond Farms. Green Tripe and all sorts of other organs. Really fresh, great to deal with, deliver right to your door. http://www.taylorpondfarms.com/


----------



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

Ted White said:


> I used to do BARF, but now do RAW...
> 
> I would suggest you contact Taylor Pond Farms. Green Tripe and all sorts of other organs. Really fresh, great to deal with, deliver right to your door. http://www.taylorpondfarms.com/


Is this your company? The site is a bit confusing with member pricing?


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

That stuff makes me gag, yuck! I have used Solid Gold's canned tripe and when it's stringy that about does me in, lol!


----------



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

Trish - Green tripe is an "Outdoor" food at our house. 

I think it's the only thing that I feed my dogs that smells better coming out that in did going into the dog


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Frank Smego said:


> Trish - Green tripe is an "Outdoor" food at our house.
> 
> I think it's the only thing that I feed my dogs that smells better coming out that in did going into the dog


I think you're right


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Frank Smego said:


> Is this your company? The site is a bit confusing with member pricing?


I'm just a customer.


----------

